# sram rival clamp



## rainxman (Sep 18, 2013)

I bought a sram force 22 FD to get the benefit of YAW and more importantly the chain catcher. I am wondering if it is possible to take the clamp off my sram rival and if so how. If not will any clamp work?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

rainxman said:


> I bought a sram force 22 FD to get the benefit of YAW and more importantly the chain catcher. I am wondering if it is possible to take the clamp off my sram rival and if so how. If not will any clamp work?


Who knows? Is your Rival derailleur a braze-on w/ a separate clamp? If yes, then you could remove the clamp and use it for the Force derailleur. 

But...

It wouldn't allow you to fully utilize the features of the chain catcher. You need to provide some more info before anyone can help you. Which model Force derailleur do you have? Clamp on or braze on? I'm guessing you have braze on, which means you should have also bought a SRAM clamp adapter when you got the derailleur. The SRAM clamp has a spot for the adjuster screw on the chain catcher to rest so you position it correctly.


----------

